# Los trenes de hidrógeno de Alstom



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2018)

*La revolución que promete el inicio de operaciones del primer tren de hidrógeno del mundo*







​Comentario carente de modestia
 Yo trabaje en *Alstom *y la *SNCF*​


----------



## peperc (Nov 14, 2018)

ojala que sea para bien, ojala.
hasta ahora cada quien defiende lo que vende y esconde bajo la alfombra lo que no le conviene.

seria interesante saber como es todo el proceso, analizado por gente ambientalista.
por ejemplo: tema autos electricos, todo bomba, pero las baterias de litio desde que se hacen a cuando se tiran..... 
yo que se, ojala que de verdad sea un inicio para un cambio bueno.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 14, 2018)

Hola., espero que sirva  .,  aqui esta como funciona




Tambien esta como funciona una pila de hidrogeno


----------



## peperc (Nov 14, 2018)

habla de hidrogeno alamacenado asiq ue me voy a averiguar como se consigue el hidrogeno alamacenado >>>>

Producción de hidrógeno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

y aca una explicacion:

El lado oscuro de los coches de hidrógeno

es como , en casa yo no contamino, nada, uso electricidad, que no contamina, no quemo carbon ni gas, ni nada ( de eso se ocupa la central termica que me abastece y esta a 3 Km de casa, lejos mio, yo no se , yo no soy responsable, yo soy una linda rubia) .

en fin, desde que soy chico la veo y me morire viendo lo mismo.
es como los nipones, que cazan cada año mas de 300 ballenas solo para "estudios"..
y seguimos.

ojala que por lo menos sea el camino.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 14, 2018)

Hobre teniendo en cuanta que le hidrógeno sale del petróleo y si es por electrólisis de las centrales nucleares francesa, pues yo que se...


----------



## peperc (Nov 14, 2018)

es qu e, creo que ... el concepto:

*ENERGIA --- PODER *

no sale de la nada , jamas , creo que hasta va contra la fisica..
el ser humano evoluciono en este mundo , como es, o mas bien como era hace 1000 años: aguas limpias, aire limpio, eran las condiciones ambientales que favorecieron la vida.

desarticular eso, es contaminar, quemar bosques, o combustibles que estan a Km bajo la tierra, o armar centrales nucleares que no son algo natural.
querer que la energia suficiente para hacer el trabajo de millones de pèrsonas salga de la nada.
que magicamente  no genere un daño.
es medio absurdo.
TODO lo que conocemos es como es.
al final, luego de investigar, lo que se hace es "esconder" lo feo:

como puse de ejemplo: en casa no contaminamos ( lo hace afuera otro , en la central termica).
en casa, no lastimamos animales , la carne la compramos en la carniceria ( el de el matareo que esta lejos es el que se ocupa, y el que ccria de manera poco humanitaria) .
yo no contamino nada, ( pero uso esa ropa, esas cosas que el que fabrica si contamina y muchisimo) .
yo NO hago nada malo, nunca. ( cunatas veces lo escuche)
yo no mato ballenas, jamas lo haria, pero alguna vez fui a comer aun restaurante y pedi carne de ...

asi se mueve la humanidad entera, ¿ no lo vieron ??
vieron al pelicula  AVATAR ???
notaron como fue la "CONQUISTA DE AMERICA ??  como es la filosofia:

se manda a un grupito , con un aexcusa moral, para justificarse:
vamos a "cristianizar" . a los indios.... .. vamos  a"salvarlos" ...... ( cualquiera sabe que te van a atacar, que no van a hacer lo que vos pedis, que estas buscando roña) , y cuando pasa lo que pasa >> va el ejercito.

no vieron esa ?? es la tipica.
hoy se hace siempre :
el ser humano es un ESTRATEGA , es tramposo , falso:

el auto electrico no contamina... (pero la central que genera hidrogeno si , un monton).
yo no hice nada, no tengo la culpa. no sabia.

todo el mundo es buenito, los bosques desaparecen de envidia.
las especies desaparecen de bronca .
la gente que rediseña  autos lo hace para mejorar el mundo ( no para ganar dinero) .
todo el mundo es altruista....

no importa casos puntuales, lo que importa es la sumatoria, podes hacer 2 cosas buenas, pero si haces 8 malas >> la sumatoria es que se hicieron 6 malas.

yo, no se ustedes, pero estoy  *CANSADISIMO* en mi pais  y en el mundo hasta hoy,  todo el mundo versea, todos.
y asi vamos , asi andamos y asi caemos y nos llevamos todo puesto.

ojala que se haga algo para bien , ojala, yo NO CREO EN NADIE YA .


diganme , si lo piensan un poco , pero pensarlo desde el punto de vista de la fisica:
no es casi como  hablar de " la maquina de movimiento perpetuo " , esa que si alguien escribe algo en seguida LO BANEAN, :
un alternador conectado a un dinamo y saqque mas de lo que puse.

generar trabajo, sin desarticular algo....
generar una explosion, o calor , o energia, sin desequilibrar algo .... se puede ?? 

aca vemos:  MAQUINA DE HIDROGENO !!!! ......... guau !!!! .........arañamos un poco y como se consigue el hidrogeno puro, almacenado, aislado ??


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 14, 2018)

MMMMMMM......confundimos celda de hidrogeno con pila de hidrogeno
Una separa la molecula de agua ., la otra junta o crea la molecula de agua
Una usa la electricidad para separarla ., la otra genera eletricidad al juntarlas


----------



## peperc (Nov 14, 2018)

yo me confundo , tu te confundes, el se confunde........


locodelafonola dijo:


> MMMMMMM......confundimos celda de hidrogeno con pila de hidrogeno
> Una separa la molecula de agua ., la otra junta o crea la molecula de agua
> *Una usa la electricidad para separarla .,* *la otra genera eletricidad al juntarlas[*/QUOTE]



asi es la cosa:
jeeee..
bien explicado ,no ??? 

usan en los autos la que *genera eletricidad al juntarlas*
pero no dicen que primero deben separarla *Una usa la electricidad para separarla*

y como nada aparece gracias a un padrino magico entonces el proceso es asi:

0 ---- genero electricidad con gas o combistibles fosiles 
*1 --- Una usa la electricidad para separarla .,* 
*2 ---- la otra genera eletricidad al juntarlas <<<<< Y SOLO DE ESTA HAGO PUBLICIDAD QUE ES LA QUE VA EN EL AUTO !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## el_patriarca (Nov 14, 2018)

Si te pones a hilar tan fino... sabes cuánta energía han consumido tus dos búsquedas en el google?


----------



## Indalecio13 (Nov 14, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> habla de hidrogeno alamacenado asiq ue me voy a averiguar como se consigue el hidrogeno alamacenado >>>>
> 
> Producción de hidrógeno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Por suerte no todo es tan negativo. Hay medios de "desinformacion", subvencionados por las grandes energeticas y su trabajo es hacer "ver" que el petroleo es indispensable. Lee este articulo. Y aunque no es industrialmente rentable aun, no te quepa duda que lo va a ser en un futuro proximo.

Saludos.


----------



## aav (Nov 14, 2018)

La cuestión de que parece haber un engaño en que igual hay contaminación de origen (electricidad que se genera) para luego usarla en autos/trenes que "no contaminan" o lo hacen menos tiene una explicación racional: _Es más fácil para las autoridades controlar a muy pocos generadores (las centrales eléctricas, del tipo que sean) que cientos de miles, millones quizás, de vehículos circulando. _

Además de ese control de nuestros representantes está la cuestión que, en general, los costos del control en origen son mucho menores y la variabilidad del proceso de produccción que es -en términos relativos- poca, coopera en la efectividad de la limitacion de emisiones en los grandes generadores y no en los usuarios.

Otra razón válida es que la electricidad como fuente principal en usuarios dispersos (autos, trenes, casas,...) en reemplazo del uso de combustibles fósiles en esos consumos da una "oportunidad al futuro"; momento en el cual pueda reemplazarse por teconolgías menos contaminantes esa generación de origen y pasar de fósiles a "alternativos", menos contaminantes, esa generación (Molinos de viento, geotermia, corrientes y mareas marinas,...).


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 14, 2018)

Creo que seguimos desinformando 
La energia que se usa para generar el hidrogeno es eolica- solar
Creo que nadie presto atencion al equipo generador de hidrogeno en el video
Y el tren recorre entre 500 o 800 km con un carga de 15 minutos
Un tren de pasajeros consume 100 a 130 lts de gas-oil para la misma distancia (o menos distancia)
Si usaramos un generador trifacico diesel consumiria por decir algo un litro de gas-oil porque solo andaria 15 minutos igual  ., para generar el hidrogeno nesesario
Aparte esta la ventaja que no nesesita red eletrica o tendido electrico (como la mayoria del tendido ferroviario argentino)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 14, 2018)

Hola, concuerdo con peperc, en cuanto a no importa cómo el hombre obtenga energía... Siempre contaminará cómo sea!
Algunos dicen, pero la energía solar es limpia! Si perfecto, literalmente es limpia. Pero si usaríamos sólo energía solar, habría cientos de miles de millones de hectáreas peladas, sólo para instalar paneles. Creo que la conclusión es obvia.
Podría minimizarse algo, si todos los edificios, hogares y cualquier cosa que contenga techo, se aplique en un panel solar, en fin. Nos autocondenamos a destruir el piso, por el cuál transitamos... Es inevitable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2018)

Parece que ahora quieren aprovechar todos los terrenos de Chernobyl para poner generadores solares . . .


----------



## peperc (Nov 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que ahora quieren aprovechar todos los terrenos de *Chernobyl *para poner generadores solares . . .



leyeron hace tiempo las notas / estudios de Chernobyl ??
se pensaba que la RADIACIÓN haria la vida dificil, pues no , la vida florece al NO HABER HUMANOS.
he leido de el peligro de animales salvajes muy contaminados, creo que jabalíes o algo asi, que van a otras zonas y su carne es muy radiactiva, PERO VIVEN.

la conclusion fue que la radiación es menos letal para la vida que el ser humano.
parece broma, no ??

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
yo... ya no discuto con la gente, veremos , el tiempo dira... veremos....
discutir ?? mandandonos "enlaces " de la web ¿? hay miles.
les puedo lllenar de elnaces que dicen que los hombres son malos, asesinos y violadores.
y tambien llenar de elnaces de lo que el hombre hace / ayuda .

nooo, no da, es solo tiempo .
que un tren  con 15 minutos de carga de sol viaja 500 a 800 K M , entonces , ya tenemso la maquina perpetua, puesto que , el tren , mientras viaja no va a la sombra, no ??
asi que si en 15 minutos carga para 600 Km , suponiendo que viaja a 200 KM/ h en un dia limpio de nubes, eso es 3 horas de viaje, al parecer, le sobrara energia para aire acondicionado, luces de neon en el interior, y regalar energia en el camino...
no comprendo como existiendo esto, aun siguen autos comunes.
en fin.
no da para discutir.

si me guio por la web: el mundo va de diez, los politicos no roban y mueren mas mujeres por aborto clandestino que la poblacion mundial.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2018)

Si ,  Mientras no tenga que ver con la famosa historia de Stan Meyer que decía que el agua se separaba por electrólisis (baja tensión contínua , alta corriente) o por su método (con alta tensión de alta frecuencia y baja corriente) y que según él producía 6 veces mas hidrógeno  que el equivalente de la misma energía usada  en electrólisis


----------



## djyoan (Ago 15, 2019)

No sé si sea Ilusión para entretener gente … 
No recuerdo el link pero hay en *YouTube* un video llamado *“Hago un motor que funcione con agua”* 

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2019)

Es llutuf al 100000000% 
La máquina de la estupidez perpetua. Esa sí que es una fuente inagotable de energía 
Con solo ver una foto se capta el rigor científico del vídeo.
Busca los de la electricidad fria que son buenísimos.

Cualquier día moriré de risa, de pena o de asco viendo uno de esos vídeos. No sé de qué pero seguro que me da algo.


Aplicando los dos principios de la termodinámica: "de donde no hay no se puede sacar" y "las cosas caen pabajo"
Ya sabes todo lo que necesitas.
Si alguien afirma que saca de la nada o que cae parriba te.miente.


Yo pondría un generador piezoeléctrico bajo el botón del ratón que vierta a la red la energía generada al hacer click sobre una estupidez, con ese método daría para cerrar dos o tres centrales nucleares en el mundo.


Por no decir al hacer click en "otro tipo" de enlaces, eso daría para cerrarlas todas


----------



## peperc (Ago 15, 2019)

djyoan dijo:


> No sé si sea Ilusión para entretener gente …
> No recuerdo el link pero hay en *YouTube* un video llamado *“Hago un motor que funcione con agua”*
> 
> Saludos



motor o generador  que funciona con agua:

generador hidraulico, represa.

de nada.


----------

